
Gestures – Patterns – Google design guidelines - JoshTriplett
https://www.google.com/design/spec/patterns/gestures.html#
======
JoshTriplett
Via this page, I discovered several gestures I didn't know about. In
particular, that you can double-tap and drag to zoom on Android without using
two fingers. That's convenient when operating a phone with one hand.

